# Which of the Seven Deadly Sins would you be?



## DolphineKlara (Oct 13, 2016)

Urban Dictionary Definitions:

Lust: The obsession with personal gratification and/or pleasure. This does not have to be sexual, but it usually is. 

Wrath: Different from Anger, Wrath is the uncontrolled hatred for someone or something, and the unquenchable desire to exact revenge on said object/person. The wrathful person feels he *must* seek retribution on the focus of his anger, and is usually so consumed by his rage, that they usually cannot calm down after their revenge is complete. 

Greed: The tendency to want more than you need. This can be wealth, power, sexual gratification (see Lust), etc. Usually, greedy people seek to add to their collection, through any way possible, and with no regard to others. It doesn't matter if others need the money, power, etc. to survive; If the greedy person sees it, he/she will do anything to acquire it. 

Sloth: Extreme laziness. Slothful people feel that everything should be done for them, and will refuse to do anything for themselves. Such people would usually not get a job, even if they need to; sleep for most of the day, and then lounge around for the rest of it; etc. They have no desire to do anything that would require any ammount of effort or work, and would usually pass off those responsibilities to other people. 

Envy: Having an unusual interest in another's abilities, personality, luck, etc., and an unusually strong jealousy towards said person, because of those traits. This causes the envious person to copy the object of their envy, and/or trying everything they can to acquire what the object of their envy has. 

Gluttony: Similar to Greed, it is the consumption of something to excess. Instead of merely acquiring the object, it is absorbed and depleted, usually until there is nothing left. Usually used in reference to the consumption of food, it can also be used to describe the consumption of a natural resorce, funds, charity, etc., until there is nothing left for use, usually denying others from using that same resorce. 

Pride: Interchangable with Vanity, Pride is the overexaggerating of one's abilities or accomplishments. Prideful people usually inflate their own worth far over what it should be, and in the process, overinflate their egos, as well. They tend to act high-and-mighty, and consider themselves of far more importance to people than they really are.


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

You *REALLY* should have made this multiple choice.  JK


----------



## Shade (Oct 11, 2013)

I ask myself this question from time to time and I always have a hard time deciding whether I lean more towards _Pride_ or _Greed_. This time I said _P__ride_, but it might as well have been the other. The problem is that I don't really see a problem with these things. I consider G_reed _a virtue and I think _Pride_, albeit not necessarily the way you defined it, characterizes a largely positive attitude to hold in regards to yourself. 

As I wrote this I realized that I probably should have voted _Greed_, since the poll is taken in regards to your definitions... That's what I get for answering the poll before reading the first post. Is eagerness a deadly sin, or is it just semi-lethal?


----------



## DolphineKlara (Oct 13, 2016)

@Popinjay , I thought of making this multiple choice, but I wanted to see what people would choose if they had to only pick one and multiple choice kind of defeated the purpose.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

Looking from the outside I'd say either *sloth* or *wrath*. But the ones that really get me are *envy* and *pride*.


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

DolphineKlara said:


> @*Popinjay* , I thought of making this multiple choice, but I wanted to see what people would choose if they had to only pick one and multiple choice kind of defeated the purpose.


Sorry, I was just making a wisecrack. Seriously, though, vanity is my most cherished sin.


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

Felipe said:


> Looking from the outside I'd say either *sloth* or *wrath*. But the ones that really get me are *envy* and *pride*.


I guess wrath fits you pretty well :laughing:


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Those descriptions are all pretty simplistic, how would they fit anybody?


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

Karla said:


> I guess wrath fits you pretty well :laughing:


hey!:sad:...

I don't know your deadly sin yet...


----------



## Maye (Feb 15, 2015)

I guess whichever one means fear or pessimism, or overthinking. 

I always feel that the 7 deadly sins are effects of deeper ones and so I could fit more than one of those and shift around a lot from one to another.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

DolphineKlara said:


> Sloth: Extreme laziness. Slothful people feel that everything should be done for them, and will refuse to do anything for themselves. Such people would usually not get a job, even if they need to; sleep for most of the day, and then lounge around for the rest of it; etc. They have no desire to do anything that would require any ammount of effort or work, and would usually pass off those responsibilities to other people.
> .


there is a misconception about sloth, it also means spiritual apathy, detachment from reality

"The word "sloth" is a translation of the Latin term acedia (Middle English, accidie) and means "without care". Spiritually, acedia first referred to an affliction attending religious persons, especially monks, wherein they became indifferent to their duties and obligations to God. Mentally, acedia, has a number of distinctive components of which the most important is *affectlessness, a lack of any feeling about self or other*, a mind-state that gives rise to boredom, rancor, apathy, and a passive inert or sluggish mentation"

said to be 2nd in rank of most deadly sin

source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sloth_(deadly_sin)


----------



## _Ionic (Jul 8, 2016)

I'd say envy for me, because sometimes I get really jealous when I see someone having a great time around their group of friends or a colleague, because I would love to have more relationships like that. Not that I am saying I don't have friends and relationships like that, it's just that I want to have more of those relationships.

I guess being an INFP, those relationships are few and far between lmao


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

Felipe said:


> hey!:sad:...
> 
> I don't know your deadly sin yet...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! :kitteh:
I'm too lazy to say which one fits me best


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

Karla said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! :kitteh:
> I'm too lazy to say which one fits me best


It's gluttony isn't it? (no, I'm not calling you fat!)


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

Mmmm maybe envy fits me, but not as sloth. I realize that I'm envying people when I "hate" them with no reason, before really knowing them. Wait... that happens a lot! :shocked: But I'm too lazy to copy anyone, sooooo sloth fits me best :tongue:
Dunno about lust, but if I have the chance, I want to prove anything I can. I want to live everything there is to live!


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Wrath, envy or lust. Others not. Envy is the strongest deadly sin. Probably one of the reasons why i'm typed as four too. I'm also lazy but i think is caused by other factors, and is something that will naturally goes away.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

Either envy or sloth.

I am not as extremely lazy as the description says though.

I vote for envy, because I do tend to copy people, and when I don't, I possibly get jealous.


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

Felipe said:


> It's gluttony isn't it? (no, I'm not calling you fat!)


Lol, I even can't get fat. I'm almost too thin to my own good. But maybe, not that this is strong.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Three way tie between sloth, envy, and lust.


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

I voted pride.

probably pride>greed>envy>sloth>gluttony>lust>wrath.


----------

